# Millwaukee M18 Sawzall or Hackzall



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Bad said:


> I'm trying to choose between the two saws for cutting emt on a regular basis. I use a sawzall when they're available and hold the emt on my left hand while cutting with my right, using my thumb to hold the sawzall steady. Im sure most of you know what I mean.
> I like the hackzall because its lighter and apparently can be used one handed so this must be safer than using a sawzall.
> Anyone have any input?


Hackzall would probally better, the Sawzall wasnt designed for one handed use like the hackzall. The Milwaukee sawzall is a damn tough though, I use it at work and also take it in my pack with 4 batteries and pruning blades when I go up to the bush to cut tracks if I cant be bothered with a chainsaw and its still going strong. Had one of those Big Lugs elastic snap when I was working off a 10ft ladder and it hit the concrete hard but nothing seems to be amiss with it. It goes from good to mental with the new red lithium batteries.


----------



## haltonelectrician (May 27, 2011)

What blade tpi does everyone use to cut emt with there sawzall?? I find my milwaukee 18 tpi sawzall blades keep binding!


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Best tool for the money when cutting EMT


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

mattwright999 said:


> What blade tpi does everyone use to cut emt with there sawzall?? I find my milwaukee 18 tpi sawzall blades keep binding!


 Pretty much stick to 32 tooth blades. 24 works ok on emt larger than 3/4 and rigid any size.
Love the bandsaw for larger than 1".
I Don't work the tools any more but I have talked to a number of guys using the milwakee 18 and 12 volt recip saw with great reviews.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

mattwright999 said:


> What blade tpi does everyone use to cut emt with there sawzall?? I find my milwaukee 18 tpi sawzall blades keep binding!


24 TPI works best for me.


----------



## crash_777 (Aug 2, 2008)

i have nothing but positive reviews for the hackzall. the weight is actually balanced and is much easier and safer for one handed operation.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I use a Makita metal cutting circular saw. It's nicer and light and doesn't take much to ream the conduit when I'm done


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Check out the Rigid 18V sawzall before you buy Milwaulkee. I'm not saying it's better but you may like the feel of it better. It also can be one handed.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> I use a Makita metal cutting circular saw. It's nicer and light and doesn't take much to ream the conduit when I'm done


I've never used one for emt. Is it loud? faster?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Just buy both...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> I use a Makita metal cutting circular saw. It's nicer and light and doesn't take much to ream the conduit when I'm done


 

And leaves the pipe full of metal shavings


----------



## arni19 (Nov 20, 2009)

Milwaukee has a new m18 one handed sawzall, just purchased it and is a huge upgrade from there normal sawzall. It is waited perfectly for one hand effortless cutting.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

arni19 said:


> Milwaukee has a new m18 one handed sawzall, just purchased it and is a huge upgrade from there normal sawzall. It is waited perfectly for one hand effortless cutting.


 
I like mine too, it's shown in the picture above your post.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Voltech said:


> Best tool for the money when cutting EMT


Works great for cutting sealtite also.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bad said:


> I'm trying to choose between the two saws for cutting emt on a regular basis. I use a sawzall when they're available and hold the emt on my left hand while cutting with my right, using my thumb to hold the sawzall steady. Im sure most of you know what I mean.
> I like the hackzall because its lighter and apparently can be used one handed so this must be safer than using a sawzall.
> Anyone have any input?


I love the M18 Hackzall..:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## arni19 (Nov 20, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I like mine too, it's shown in the picture above your post.


How do you like your subscanner i have been debating adding it to my milwaukee collection, i will post pictures of it soon.


----------

